# Do I need to upgrade virtualbox ?



## sw2wolf (Nov 2, 2010)

The virtualbox-ose-3.2.8+"windows XP" works great under my FreeBSD-8.1 now.

```
>pkg_version -vIL= | grep -i virtual
virtualbox-ose-3.2.8                <   needs updating (index has 3.2.10)
virtualbox-ose-kmod-3.2.8           <   needs updating (index has 3.2.10)
```

Then do I need to upgrade VBOX to 3.2.10 ?  Where can I find the information about difference between these two versions?

Sincerely!


----------



## rusty (Nov 2, 2010)

http://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Changelog


----------

